#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-01-26
<sbc> Hejsa folkens :)
<kjoller> Halløjsa
<sound-bell1> ohøj
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden her: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/artikler/2011/01/24/irc-m%c3%b8de-61/
<sbc> Skal vi starte med navnerunde?
<sbc> Søren Caspersen her :)
<kjoller> Niels Kjøller Hansen her (men dog et andet sted)
<sound-bell1> michael jensen her
<AJenbo> hey
<AJenbo> Anders Jenbo
<sbc> Skal vi hoppe videre til valg af dirigent
<kjoller> Okay, skal vi satse på at det kun bliver os? (så må andre støde til siden)
 * kjoller nominerer sbc
<sbc> Jeg er på en ikke hjemmevandt computer, med et pokkers lille tastatur, så jeg vil gerne slippe for at være ordstyrer
<kjoller> ok
<kjoller> SÃ¥ skal jeg gerne tage den, medmindre folk er uenige
<sbc> fint med mig
<kjoller> Hvis ingen er uenige, så synes jeg at vi går videre til at finde en referent.
<AJenbo> ok
<AJenbo> kan godt tage referet
<sbc> super
<kjoller> Havde vi på et tidspunkt sådan nogle officielle ting vi sagde ved nye punkter, for at gøre det nemmere for referenten?
<kjoller> SÃ¥dan noget som "!PUNKT 4: Godkendelse af referat fra sidst"
 * sbc husker det ikke
<kjoller> Det har vi idag
<kjoller> !PUNKT 4: Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
 * kjoller var der ikke (medmindre det er vold-længe siden
<sbc> det er nok vold længe siden :(
<sbc> jeg har ikke lige noget link ved hånden...
 * sound-bell1 husker på ingen måde sidste møde... og er egentlig lidt skuffet over dette
<AJenbo> 17. november
<AJenbo> i følge wiki
<kjoller> AJenbo: Ja, det ser jeg også
<kjoller> Jeg har nu ikke været med ca. siden jeg begyndte på mit speciale.
<sound-bell1> AJenbo:  næææ det er næste møde ifølge topic
<kjoller> Så må det være d. 7/11
<kjoller> Og 1½ deltager går igen idag
<kjoller> Hvad siger I?
<sbc> Hvad siger vi til hvad?
<kjoller> Til referatet
<kjoller> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2010-November/002162.html
<kjoller> Jeg har intet specielt at sige til det, men var der som sagt ikke, så det kan ligeså godt være make-believe for mig.
<sbc> Jeg har vist heller ingen kommentarer
<kjoller> AJenbo får lige 30 sekunder til at skimme igennem, og så går vi videre.
<AJenbo> ingen kommentar
<kjoller> !PUNKT 5: Open Source Days 2011 – Community Edition
<kjoller>  - Se http://opensourcedays.org/, Hvis vi skal have en bod skal vi melde tilbage senest 1. februar. (Og vi skal jo have en bod ;)
<sound-bell1> absolut
<kjoller> sbc: er der en problematik der skal beskrives, udover beskrivelsen
<kjoller> ?
<sbc> kjoller: Der er to ting i det. 1) Vi skal have nogen folk meldt sig til at stå i boden
<AJenbo> MikeDK var her over i går, han siger ham og en anden regner med at melde sig til boden
<sbc> 2) Vi skal have svaret osd11 folkene, og sagt at vi gerne vil have en bod (og evt. beskrive hvad vi vil lave i den).
<sound-bell1> jeg regner fint med at være på også
<sbc> De vil vist gerne have lidt mere 'aktivitet' i boderne, end bare at man hygger - som forrige år.
<sbc> tror jeg nok.
 * sbc vil også gerne stå i boden, hvis vi mangler folk.
<AJenbo> Hvad kan vi diske op med?
<kjoller> Jeg havde tænkt at droppe forbi, så jeg vil gerne sige som sbc
 * sound-bell1 syntes vi skal prøve at få en bedre placering end sidste år... jeg mælder mig gerne til at snake med ahf om dette
<AJenbo> Jeg kigger som minimum forbi med cd'erne
<kjoller> sound-bell1: Sidste år?
<kjoller> Dengang vi sad i midten af rummet?
<kjoller> Eller snakker du til non-community-gangen?
<sound-bell1> kjoller: næææ oppe på en etage for os selv med de andre comunity folk hvor der ikke var plads til meget
<sbc> sound-bell1: denne gang er det jo community-days
<sound-bell1> og hvor ingen kom forbi af sig selv
<kjoller> Men vi er selvfølgelig stadig ikke blege for at presse ahf til at give os gode pladser :)
<AJenbo> sound-bell1, der er 2 OSD den du tænker på er non-comunity, det er ikke den vi kigger på i dag
<sound-bell1> ååå ok. det var i hvert fald skidt placeret og det snakkede jeg med ahf om allerede den gang
<sbc> Ja, ahf skal presses til at give os gode pladser! :)
 * kjoller går ud fra at åben diskussion uden pokkers talerække passer sig godt ift. brainstorm og antal af møde-deltagere. Hvis nogen er uenige, så sig lige til.
<AJenbo> der var god udsigt :)
<kjoller> Alpha 3 udkommer den 3. marts, den burde vi næsten have brændt nogle skiver med.
<kjoller> Bare sådan en lille stak, så kan vi brænde ad-hoc det meste af dagen.
<AJenbo> og en demo maskine
<sound-bell1> AJenbo: ja lige pånær trappen der dækkede en fjeredel
<AJenbo> sound-bell1, tror du vi kan bruge din eee med touch?
<sound-bell1> kjoller: jeg syntes ikke om ideen med at udlevere en alfa og især ikke da vi nu snakker unity som er langt fra færdig
<AJenbo> natty fokusere jo en del på touch
<kjoller> Men det er jo det folk vil have. Det er 100% nørder der kommer. De er sgu ligeglade med en skive af en gammel version, specielt LTS
<sound-bell1> AJenbo:  sagtens. men er ikke sikker på jeg kan få touch til at virke på en alfa... det plejer først at komme med lige før rc
<AJenbo> hmm ok, vi må lige se
<kjoller> Vi kan også have noget der virker på touchen
<kjoller> og så måske alpha'en på en laptop?
<kjoller> Jeg ved det ikke
<sound-bell1> kjoller:  så syntes jeg vi skal have et link til isoen på et stykke pænt papir vi kan dele ud... ikke at vi skal bruge penge og tid på at brænde det
 * sound-bell1 kører natty på min lenovo
<sbc> Vi har en hel bunke cd'er et eller andet sted, så det er ikke umuligt at brænde nogle iso'er. Hvis altså vi vil.
<sound-bell1> eeetoppen kører maverick pt
<sound-bell1> jeg har forøvrigt også en 17" alm touchskærm der kan køres på en pc hvis det er
<kjoller> Jeg vil ikke stå stift på det, men jeg tror at cd'er med varen på er rart for nogle. Jeg husker at det var det folk spurgte til sidst. Enten ville de have pæne skiver med noget de allerede havde, eller også ville de have brændte skiver med the latest shit
<kjoller> Eller også ville Louis bare stjæle alt vores merchandise :P
<kjoller> Og jeg skal gerne melde mig til at brænde 10-20 skiver.
<kjoller> Jeg tror desværre ikke at jeg har noget rimeligt hardware at byde på.
<kjoller> Det skulle evt. være min gaming-rig med en frisk harddisk, men den gider jeg egentlig ikke slæbe med fra fscking Maribo :)
<sound-bell1> men kjoller hvis det er nørderne så kan de sgu selv brænde deres iso ned på en cd... det må de kunne finde ud af. Jeg syntes vi skal have rigtige trygte cd'er, evt vise alfa frem og have et lille stykke papir der viser hvordan man selv kan få den, men er modstander af at vi brænder cd'er på forhånd
<AJenbo> sound-bell1, tror det er en god ide med en stor skærm, det har ofte været et punk ved live at de små netbook er for små og ikke er gode til at demonstere på
 * sound-bell1 har stadig 100 cd'er liggende som vi havde brændt til et eller andet releaseparty
 * kjoller mener heller ikke at der skal brændes mere end 10-20 stks
<sbc> jeg kan sikkert også godt tage en laptop med, men det plejer ikke at være et problem at finde hardware
<kjoller> Men, for pokker, jeg skal ikke dvæle ved hvor mange cd'er der skal og ikke skal brændes
<kjoller> Hvis sound-bell1 kan lokkes til (endnu) engang at tage touchen med, så er vi allerede langt.
 * sound-bell1 har ud over toppen med touch, også en vaio med full hd skærm, en toshiba med 17" skærm samt diverse mindre
<kjoller> Mon ikke to demo-skærme burde være nok?
<kjoller> Vi skal også passe på for meget clutter.
<AJenbo> får vi brug for flyer om hvad ubuntudk er og gør?
 * sound-bell1 syntes det ville være fedt med ubuntu kørende på en projektor eller et 40+" tv hvis nogen kan skaffe dette
<kjoller> AJenbo: Jeg tager gerne en gang blanke A4-ark med :)
<AJenbo> kjoller, fedt jeg har nogle faveblyranter
<sbc> sound-bell1: og hvis der er plads nok :) Det kan ahf måske fortælle om når vi presser ham?
 * sound-bell1 tager gerne en netforbindelse med til os... det plejer at være et hit at have vores eget net der ikke er så croudet
<AJenbo> sound-bell1, god ide
<sbc> cool
<kjoller> sound-bell1: Sejt - og god ide
<sound-bell1> som sagt skal jeg med glæde snakke med ahf om dette.
<kjoller> Men skal temaet bare være standard-ubuntu?
<kjoller> SÃ¥dan om os, hvad vi laver og hvad der er nyt i natty?
<sound-bell1> spørgsmålet er så om nogen har adgang til at låne en sådan
<AJenbo> sound-bell1, måske
<sound-bell1> jeg syntes vi skal ligge vægt på det vi plejer... et åbent alternativ til ms som er nemt at gå til og som kan det der er behov for
<kjoller> Min tanke var f.eks. at finde en specifik ting der er oppe i tiden, og så gå all-in på den, f.eks. Unity
<sound-bell1> hvis nogen så har en bil og vil lege chauffør så tager jeg gerne lidt bevægelys med som kan virke som blikfang og som er styret fra en ubuntubox (via lan)
 * AJenbo smells the controvercy
<AJenbo> omkring flyers, jeg kan jo sætte mig ned og lære scribus og så få lavet et eller andet.
<kjoller> Hvis jeg skal være helt ærlig, så tænker jeg at deltagerene på Community Days er top-ligeglade med et alternativ til ms der bare virker. De fleste 
<kjoller> kører velsagtens Linux eller BSD i forvejen
<AJenbo> men jeg har ikke mulighed for at printe det i andet en sort/hvid
<AJenbo> Og hvis der skal være et tema vil jeg gerne kende før jeg går i gang.
<kjoller> Problemet med et tema er vel bare at det kræver en del mere forberedelse, og det er måske ikke den slags ressourcer vi har lige nu. Så er det nemmere at gøre som vi plejer
<sbc> AJenbo: Måske kan jeg låne en farveprinter, og ellers kan vi vel bruge lidt af foreningens penge på print?
<sbc> kjoller: Jeg tror måske også at KIS(S) er bedst denne gang...
<kjoller> Det burde vi godt have råd til. Uden dog at vide det helt, men vi burde også snart have nogle penge på Google adsense-kontoen
<sound-bell1> kjoller: jeg kunne forestille mig at en del folk f.eks kender til ooo fra windows, drupal eller lignende og derfor ikke kører linux eller bsd
<kjoller> (eller den anden ad-ting, den der giver OS penge)
<AJenbo> tror ikke vi skal bruge nok oplæg til at det kan betale sig at få lavet et prof print, så det bliver nok bare en farve printer
<AJenbo> men lad os endelig få lavet og printet en stak til næste ubuntu live
<kjoller> Jeg ved ikke om mit studiekort virker, men hvis det gør, så har jeg adgang til en farveprinter og har penge tilbage på kontoen :)
 * sound-bell1 har farveprinter hvis det er.
<AJenbo> kjoller, du er inde på noget der, vi (jeg) har nemmelig ikke fået sat reklamer på det nye forum.
<kjoller> Ja, det forklarer hvorfor der ikke er gået penge ind på det sidste.
<AJenbo> ok så tror jeg printer er på plads :)
<AJenbo> kjoller, der er desværre aldrig nogen der har indviet mig i kontoen så jeg mangler nogle oplysninger for at kunne sætte det op.
<AJenbo> skal vi tage web reklame som et ekstra punkt til sidst?
<kjoller> AJenbo: Ok. Den kan vi lige tage, mit liv er ved at være på plads igen, så jeg burde hænge ud på irc løbende - i hvertfald om aftenen.
<AJenbo> nice :)
<kjoller> Godt, men for lige at samle op, så snakker vi om at få et par demo-skærme, én så stor som muligt, og den anden med touch.
<kjoller> Og vi kører standard-information om ubuntu og hvad vi laver i LoCo-teamet.
<kjoller> Og vi har i hvert fald 4 + 2 løse der har meldt sig til at være i boden
<kjoller> Skal vi gå videre?
<sound-bell1> AJenbo: skulle vi prøve at få det der cafe slapperas op at køre så vi kunne rejklammere for dette?
<AJenbo> cafe?
<kjoller> sound-bell1: Noget der er relevant for punktet?
<sound-bell1> kjoller: en smule
<kjoller> I så fald, må du gerne uddybe :)
 * AJenbo er slet ikke med
<sound-bell1> vi snakkede om i forbindelse med rp at lave et månedligt møde ala århus på noget cafe eller lignende... det døde lidt med at jeg fik en 60 timers arbejdsuge i oktober november og december
<sbc> god ide!
<AJenbo> ok
<kjoller> Det kunne være fedt hvis første gang var planlagt til OSD-CE, så kunne man reklamere for det der.
<sound-bell1> men jeg kan jo lige fortsætte arbejdet  og så vende retur
<sound-bell1> som sagt har jeg tid igen nu
<AJenbo> det syndes jeg ville være en god ting at reklamere for, men syndes vi skal tage planlægning af hvordan de skal køre som et ekstra punkt.
<sound-bell1> AJenbo: ok
<kjoller> Sejt
<kjoller> !PUNKT 6: Afskaffelse af faste møder?
<kjoller>  - Vores faste mødedage er gået lidt døde… Forslag: Vi skrotter de faste 
<sbc> (vi kunne også nasse os med til sslugs onsdagsmøder på frederiksberg? Kræver mindre planlægning - men er selvfølgelig også svært at lave til helt ovres eget?)
<sound-bell1> sbc:  er en totalt dårlig ide... det er for nørdet og for ringe lokaler imho
<sbc> sound-bell1: ok - jeg har aldrig været derude
<kjoller> Jeg troede egentligt også at det i Aarhus var relativt nørdet?
<sound-bell1> men til topic... jeg syntes i stedet vi skulle til at holde de der møder... er faktisk lidt skuffet over hvor lidt der sker
<kjoller> Jeg finder mig nogenlunde enig med sound-bell1 
<kjoller> bortset fra at møder jo ikke skaber aktivitet
<kjoller> ikke i sig selv, i hvertfald.
<sound-bell1> men ingen møder skaber ingen aktivitet heller
<kjoller> Jeg tænkte om man kunne skalere ned til månedlige faste møder?
<sbc> kjoller: sound-bell1 Er det jer to der står for at indkalde de kommende møder så (og laver nogle fornuftige dagsordener)? ;)
<kjoller> Eller alternativt ét fast møde per kvartal, og så adhoc derudover.
<sound-bell1> hvilket også er grunden til at vi vil starte irl arrangementer op, men det er off topic lige nu
<kjoller> sbc: Ja, nemlig, jeg er godt klar over at der er meget arbejde i to månedlige møder.
<sound-bell1> men så mindst ET månedligt møde og det andet hvis der er behov
<AJenbo> kjoller, det er temmelig nørdet i osaa, en ned lagt skole fyldt med computer skrot, men engang i mellem er der nogle fordrag om forskælige halv nørdet ting.
<sbc> jeg er meget for ad-hoch møder
 * sound-bell1 mener så at de skal indkaldes med en uges varsel, og som sagt mener jeg ikke 12 møder om året burde være for lidt
<kjoller> Jeg kunne godt være for ét kvartalsmæssigt møde, hvor man så evt. kunne aftale opfølgningsmøder baseret på hvad der snakkes om der. Plus at man ved hvert møde har mulighed for at tage haste-ting op.
<sound-bell1> er al info om møderne forøvrigt ikke udskrevet af foreningens vedtægter??? måske det skulle ind igen
<AJenbo> kunne godt lide kjollers ide om kvartal møder + ad hock
<sbc> sound-bell1: tror ikke møderne er nævnt i vedtægterne, men er ikke sikker.
 * sound-bell1 's holdning til aktivitetsniveauet er vist offentlig kendt, så tror bare jeg holder min mund for at opretholde god ro og orden
<AJenbo> jeg syndes det ville være en gode ide at have et mår for hvor når man skal varsle om møder
 * ahf kan se at han er blevet highlighted 8)
<AJenbo> busted :)
<kjoller> sound-bell1: Jeg tror at vi alle er enige i dine holdninger om aktivitetsniveauet, jeg tror bare ikke at 24 langtrukne møder om året om ca. ingenting hver gang er løsningen
<sound-bell1> ahf: jep... skriver til dig senere. 
<sound-bell1> ahf: men du kan jo scrolle tilbage og se hvad jeg vil snakke med dig om ;)
<ahf> yeah, så det godt lige
<ahf> egentlig, jeg ved nok mere omkring det her en af de opkommende dage
<ahf> så lad os tage den der
<ahf> har dog ikke set nogle standansøgning fra jer, endnu
<kjoller> ahf: Er på vej
<kjoller> (tror jeg)
<kjoller> måske skulle vi have besluttet en der er ansvarlig for at skrive den?
<sound-bell1> ahf: ok... den er på vej... og vi to skulle også lige snakke om du ved nok...
<ahf> hep
<kjoller> Godt, så, men vi kan vel ikke umiddelbart tage en beslutning om at afskaffe/genindføre faste møder lige pt, kan vi?
<kjoller> Skulle man tage en debat på listen, så vi kan få flere holdninger frem?
<AJenbo> kjoller, god ide
<sbc> hvem skriver et oplæg til listen?
<kjoller> Hvem skriver et oplæg? Sbc, det er dit punkt, så du står umiddelbart for skud, men du kan jo prøve at kaste det i grams
<sbc> ahh, jeg skal nok )
<sbc> :)
<ahf> jeg er lige AFK de næste par timer. telco. få sparket en email afsted dog :(
<ahf> hov
<ahf> :D
<ahf> wrong smiley
<sbc> og hvem skriver til ahf om osd11 ?
<sound-bell1> det skal jeg nok
<sbc> super
<kjoller> Godt, lad os gå videre
<kjoller> !PUNKT 7: Når vi er ved møderne kan vi lige så godt også ‘formelt’ besluttet at gå over til at bruge den nye hjemmeside til at organisere vores møder.
<kjoller> Det går jeg ind for :)
<sound-bell1> var det ikke en af ideerne med den nye side?
<kjoller> Men jeg ved ikke om der er behov for at nummerere dem efter hinanden, var det ikke bedre med et dato-nummer?
<ahf> skriv til den email der står på invitation så alle i gruppen får den 8)
<ahf> ok, bbl
<AJenbo> jeg skal gene hjælpe med at få folk ind i at lægge ting på siden
<kjoller> som eks. IRC-møde 11.02.26
<sbc> kjoller: god ide
<AJenbo> jo
<sound-bell1> gør det det ikke sværere at finde?
<AJenbo> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/artikler/category/meetings/
<kjoller> Og så ordnet efter dato?
<kjoller> For mig giver ÍRC-møde nr. 34 ingen mening
<AJenbo> den eneste fordel jeg kan se er at det er nemmer at vide hvor når vi started med at holde møder og hvor mange der er holdt, og det er nok kun statestik fetesister der har glæde af det
<sound-bell1> tjaaa mødet nu er 58 to møder siden var 56 osv frem for mødet nu er 34.32.56 og mødet sidst var 12.13.34
<kjoller> Jeg troede at mødet nu var nr. 60?
<kjoller> FAktisk står der 61 på dagsordenen
<sound-bell1> hvad ved jeg... jeg slyngede tal ud men you get the point
<AJenbo> nej 60 blev aflyst det her er 61
<kjoller> Jeg mener bare at tallet er fuldstændigt ligegyldigt.
<kjoller> Udover til at tælle for to møder siden, det er rigtigt.
<AJenbo> jeg tror den forviring vi har med nummerne er et pisse godt eksempel på de ikke virker
<kjoller> Men det bliver aldrig relevant at henvise til mødet for 28 møder siden.
<kjoller> Og hvis det kun er et spørgsmål om tal under 5, så burde det være fint med en liste over datoer.
<sound-bell1> i så fald syntes jeg de skal droppes helt og så kaldes for lørdagsmødet januar 2011 og onsdagsmødet februar 2014 osv
<AJenbo> vi vil altid kunne se på siden hvad der var det forige og så skal vi heller ikke tænke for at finde ud af hvornår det blev afholdt sidst
<kjoller> Men det er selvfølgeligt nemmere at se om et møde er sprunget over - hvis vi gør det rigtigt, altså, hvilket vi ikke gør nu
<kjoller> sound-bell1: Ja, hvis vi fortsætter den gamle struktur.
<kjoller> Et kompromis kunne også være nummereret, med genstart hvert år, jeg synes bare at jo mere dato, desto bedre.
<kjoller> Så derfor kan man ligeså godt gå all-out
<kjoller> Men igen, det er en detalje, lad os ikke dvæle ved det.
<kjoller> (det er personligt det jeg hader ved flade møder, det er at man bruger ALT for lang tid på sådanne trivialiteter)
<sound-bell1> well nu mener jeg 1 møde om måneden burde være minimum... og så evt ekstra møder... så måned og årstal, og evt møde nummer i den måned
<kjoller> ... men det har vi aftalt at tage på listen.
<kjoller> AJenbo: Du havde nogle ekstra punkter, skal vi tage den under evt?
<sound-bell1> enig... så lad os komme viddere frem for at flæbe om ligegyldigheder som pt er irelavant
<kjoller> For så skal vi bare arrangere hvornår næste møde er.
<AJenbo> kjoller, ja
<kjoller> Jeg tror at det er godt at samle op på status omkring OSD-CE et godt stykke tid før dagen, så måske holde 'onsdagsmødet' i februar (dvs. onsdag d. 16. kl. 19)
 * sound-bell1 foreslår om en måned... der er også tid til at snakke de sidste ting op til osd... eller måske lørdag om 14 dage for at have bedre tid
<kjoller> sound-bell1: Du snakker altså lørdag d. 12. eller onsdag d. 23.?
<kjoller> Af de dage passer onsdag d. 23. mig absolut bedst, men jeg vil stadig rangere onsdag d. 16. højere :)
<sound-bell1> næææ jeg snakker vel egentlig 1 lørdag eller 3 onsdag i måneden... er det ikke sådan det plejer at være? sådan efter de uskrevne regler
<sound-bell1> tænkte ikke lige på at vi er uden for en normal mødedag i dag
<kjoller> 3. onsdag i måneden er d. 16. februar, som jeg foreslog
<sbc> hej
 * sound-bell1 sidder ikke lige med en kallender.
<sbc> :)
<kjoller> 1. lørdag er enten d. 5. februar eller 5. marts. Den første synes jeg er for tidlig og den anden er måske lige sent nok :)
 * kjoller klikker også bare panisk rundt i gnome-cal
<sbc> tror normalt det er søndag, når det er weekenden vi holder møder i. men husker det ikke lige
<kjoller> Jep, søndag er den 'traditionelle' dag.
<kjoller> Hvilket så bliver til d. 6. februar vs. 6. marts, og min forrige pointe holder stadig :)
<AJenbo> så onsdag d. 16
<sound-bell1> det er så lang tid siden sidst at jeg ikke husker det
<kjoller> Nogen modstandere af onsdag d. 16., hvor hovedemnet er opfølgning på OSD-CE-planer?
<sound-bell1> 3 -2 -1 SOLGT
<kjoller> super
 * sound-bell1 skal smutte... har en syg kæreste der skal have opmærksomhed
<kjoller> Eller skal vi se om vi kan få diskussionen om møde-aktiviteten færdig inden da?
<kjoller> Vi ser lige...
<kjoller> AJenbo: Eventuelt?
<kjoller> Reklamer på forum og ... cafe?
<AJenbo> yep
<kjoller> Udover at du skal vide hvilken kode du skal sætte ind på forum, er der så noget principielt der skal diskuteres?
<AJenbo> jeg skal bruge vores google adsence konto og gerne adgang til den hvis det er muligt
<AJenbo> Går ud far vi bare skal køre den som før over listen af emner på forummet
<kjoller> AJenbo: Er du i bestyrelsen?
<AJenbo> kjoller, ja?
<kjoller> Er jeg også det?
<kjoller> Det tror jeg
<kjoller> Sbc, er du stadig formand?
<sbc> yep
<kjoller> I så fald kan vi vist uden problemer beslutte at give vores web-gut adgang til adsense-kontoen?
<kjoller> Eller hvordan?
<sbc> kjoller: du er kasserer?
<sbc> kjoller: sagtens
<kjoller> MÃ¥ske?
<sound-bell1> ^ siger lidt om hvor seriøse den nuværende bestyrelse er...
<kjoller> Jeg husker det ikke.
<AJenbo> sound-bell1, skulle du ikke passe kærsten :)
<sbc> kjoller: Vi skal have kigget på regnskabet for 2010, men det er langt udenfor dagsordenen :)
<kjoller> Var lige ved at sige det :)
<kjoller> sbc: Uh, ja.
<kjoller> Men lad os lige tage den.
<kjoller> Kan vi snakkes ved i starten af næste uge, jeg har lidt travlt fra i morgen af.
<sbc> kjoller: sagtens
<kjoller> super
<kjoller> AJenbo: For at vende tilbage til emnet, så synes jeg ikke at der er nogen grund til at ændre på måden vi reklamerer på.
<kjoller> Jeg sender dig konto-oplysningerne.
<AJenbo> ok, jeg kunne jo gøre så der kommer ekstra mange reklamer hvis man er registeret som spammer :D
<kjoller> Har du tilfældigvis en PGP-nøgle, så jeg kan sende det krypteret?
<AJenbo> kjoller, jeg har under skrevet CoC men har ikke rørt det siden
<kjoller> Jeg kan jo prøve at sende det til dig, så kan du se om det kan lade sig gøre for dig at åbne det :)
<AJenbo> ok jeg prøver
 * AJenbo kryptering *suk*
<kjoller> Uh, jeg kan finde tre nøgler.
<kjoller> Skal jeg bare bruge den seneste?
<AJenbo> x)
<AJenbo> hvis det er den der virker...
<AJenbo> hvilken email er den bundet op på?
<kjoller> de er allesammen bundet op på anders SNABEL-A_SPAM_SIKKERT_SOM_BARE_POKKER jenbo.dk
<AJenbo> hvis du kan tilføje mig google konto til adsence kontoen vil det nok være det nemmeste
<kjoller> Ah, det ville være klart nemmest, det var jeg ikke klar over at man kunne.
<kjoller> Det var smart.
<AJenbo> hvor dælan finder du dem henne?
<kjoller> gpg --search-keys jenbo
<kjoller> Men der ligger jo kun fingerprints og public keys, dine private keys burde du stadig have
<AJenbo> ok så der er en central server der holder fingerprints?
<kjoller> du kan sikkert lave en gpg --list-secret-keys for at se dine egne.
<kjoller> Ja
<kjoller> Jeg kan se at min henter dem fra  subkeys.pgp.net
<sbc> Har vi andet på dagsordenen / evt., eller er mødet ved at være slut?
<AJenbo> 9647A8**
<AJenbo> det sidste var møder på cafe
<sbc> ahh ja
 * sbc hænger på lidt endnu
<kjoller> Ja, det var det sidste.
<kjoller> AJenbo: Måske skal projektet præsenteres næste gang?
<kjoller> MÃ¥ske for flere?
<AJenbo> onsdag d.16?
<kjoller> Gerne for mig.
<AJenbo> ok
<AJenbo> jeg vil bare tilføje jeg håber det lykked
<AJenbo> s
<kjoller> Men I skal endelig arbejde videre med det. Det er som sagt stadig fedt hvis første gang kan være planlagt så vi kan give tid og sted til OSD
<kjoller> Da jeg selv ikke bor bare lidt tæt på, så er det nok ikke noget jeg skal gå ind i lige nu.
<AJenbo> jeg er ikke rigtig med i planlægningen
<AJenbo> men jeg skal da nok støtte op om det så godt jeg kan
<sbc> AJenbo: hvem er? sound?
<AJenbo> ja
<sbc> andre?
<AJenbo> tror jeg ikke
<sbc> ok
<AJenbo> men man kan vel bare springe med hvis man vil
<sbc> selvfølgelig
<AJenbo> syndes vi skal snakke om den næste gang og så smide det op på mail listen
<sbc> ok
<AJenbo> Så tror jeg jeg vil rette de værste fejl i mit referat og ellers smide et op på hjemme siden.
<kjoller> Jeg tror at mødet er hævet nu?
<sbc> super - du smider det også lige ud på mail-listen, right?
<sbc> kjoller: det er det jo nok.
<AJenbo> sbc, self.
<kjoller> AJenbo: Jeg kan ikke finde ud af at give dig adgang (tror umiddelbart ikke at man kan)
<sbc> tak for i aften så :) Vi snakkes
<kjoller> SÃ¥ nu sender jeg dig lige brugernavn+password krypteret.
<AJenbo> kjoller, ok så send det bare koden til mig
<AJenbo> tak for møde
<kjoller> AJenbo: Nu er det sendt og krypteret - jeg må ikke læse det i min sendt-bakke, i hvertfald :)
<kjoller> Hvilken mail-klient bruger du? Hvis det er evolution, så burde det fungere uden problemer.
<kjoller> Hvis det er gmail, så bliver det straks mere avanceret.
<AJenbo> kjoller, thunderbird
<kjoller> Ah
<kjoller> Så ved jeg ikke hvordan man gør.
<kjoller> I gamle dage skulle man vist have en extension
<kjoller> "Enigma", tror jeg den hed.
<kjoller> Evt. kan du gemme e-mailen og dekryptere fra kommandolinjen med gpg --decrypt
<kjoller> Med lidt held dukker den krypterede del op som en vedhæftet fil.
<AJenbo> suk
<kjoller> beklager.
<kjoller> Har du lyst til at prøve, eller skal paranoiaen droppes?
<AJenbo> kjoller, nej nej jeg har alige vel ikke andet at lave med min tid :)
<kjoller> Det var det jeg tænkte :)
<AJenbo> men det bliver da aldrig noget man kunne få sine forældre til at være med på
<kjoller> Nej, ikke så længe at det ikke er indbygget - inklusiv det at generere nøglen i første omgang.
<kjoller> Man kunne evt. forestille sig en statslig enhed gøre det svære for alle - man kunne kalde det en slags 'digital signatur'. Men staten ville nok hellere udvikle noget fra bunden af.
<kjoller> NÃ¥ ja
<AJenbo> ja vi er sure over at udlandet har svært ved æøå men vi vil ikke bruge nogle af de eksisterende systemer
<AJenbo> man kan også bruge nemid til at kryptere i thunderbird
<AJenbo> men jeg gider sky ikke bruge mit papkort hvergang jeg skal sende en email
<kjoller> AJenbo: Jeg smutter i seng nu, håber at det lykkes for dig (hvis ikke det er sket for længe siden)
<kjoller> Ellers må du lige hive fat i mig. 
<AJenbo> jeg kigger på det senere og skriver en status rapport til dig :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-01-26
<sbc> Hejsa. Er der nogen der har lyst til at deltage i mødet?
<sbc> ok, vi forsøger at holde mødet på et andet tidspunkt. Måske mandag?
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2016-01-26
<Zilvador> Bøh
<wangerin> Selv bøh
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ godaften da
<wangerin> Hmm. Der ser da ikke ud til at være det store liv her idag
<Zilvador> Nej...det er ikke imponerende
<Zilvador> Velkommen Momsemor!
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<Blueeyez> Godaften :)
<Momsemor> Ja, så sidder vi her igen....
<Zilvador> Joooo...deeeeet...
<Momsemor> Er der noget på programmet? Der kommer jo håndbold ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Jeg mener, at nogen nævnte noget med et budget til projektet på DOK1
<Zilvador> Men ellers ved jeg ikke
<Zilvador> Og vi er vist ikke nok fra bestyrelsen til at kunne afgøre noget
<Momsemor> Er der kommet noget fra dem i Aarhus?
<Zilvador> Jeg har ikke modtaget noget
<Zilvador> Men det virker heller ikke til, at der er noget på programmet i aften
<Zilvador> Så du må gerne se håndboldkampen for min skyld :)
<wangerin> Hvad er håndboldkamp for noget? ;-)
<Momsemor> Ha, ha....
<Zilvador> Det er sådan noget, Momsemor kan li' :p
<wangerin> Ahhh. 
<Zilvador> GÃ¥r det ellers godt i Randers og Aabenraa?
<wangerin> Hernede er der sket rigtigt meget siden sidst.
<wangerin> Vi fik jo i november besked på at vi ikke kunne bruge vores lille med gode lokale i Sønderborg, så nu har vi droppet både Aønderborg og Felsted (aabenraa)
<Zilvador> Åh nej. Hvor er I så?
<wangerin> Tilgengæld har vi fået vores egne lokaler som vi har brugt julen på at få indrettet. 12/1 var vi ca 25 til vores første installfest i Ullerup.
<Zilvador> Er der så færre aktiviteter eller er I andre steder?
<Zilvador> Super. SÃ¥ er der ingen, der kan bestemme over jer :)
<wangerin> Vi er nu kun i Ullerup - det ligger lige midt mellem Aabenraa og Sønderborg, så vi håber vii kan trække folk tll fra begge sider.
<Zilvador> Og stadig et godt fremmøde, kan jeg se
<wangerin> Vi fik en dination fra Danfoss på 10.000, så vi har kunnet bruge ca 12000 til indretning af lokalet (borde og stole), fast netværk, ny netboot-server og en doneret projektor. 
<Zilvador> Super. Hvad donerer de til? Foreninger?
<wangerin> Ja. Danfoss er jo ejet af en (eller flere) fond(e), som doneret til mange forskellige formål. Vi har fået lidt når vi har søgt, men havde ikke regnet med så stor en donation. Så pludselig kunne vi komme rigtig langt.
<wangerin> Huset vi er i er en gammel skole som landsbylauget har fået lavet om til et hus med en masse forskellige foreninger. De har så også lagt en 50/50 forbindelse ind som vi nyder godt af.
<Zilvador> Det er da skønt. Det kan være, at Ubuntu Danmark også kan søge hos dem
<Zilvador> Og er det gratis for jer at bruge huset?
<wangerin> Det giver nok ikke det store, da de går efter lokale tiltag hernede.
<wangerin> Vi skal ikke betale husleje, strøm eller varme. Men vi skal give lidt til internet-forbindelsen.
<Zilvador> Aha...men det er da super for jer
<Zilvador> Så aktivitetsniveau er det samme som før? Men nu samme sted
<Momsemor> Jeg hopper fra nu. Fortsat god aften. Næste møde er tirsdag d. 23. februar, forhåbentlig med dagsorden ;-)
<wangerin> Den 12/1 ar første gang vi forsøgte os med vores nye netboot-server til at installere fra. Desværre kunne RPi'en vi brugte ikke følge med, så vi er ved at få sat en regulær server op. Så kan vi installere samtlige iso-er fra connonials repository uden at skulle rode med instalatinsmedier. Og hvis alt går som det skal,  skal serveren også sættes op så vi kan gemme folks data på den midlertidigt  som backup inder installs ;
<wangerin> -)
<Zilvador> Vi ses Momsemor  :)
<Momsemor> Hej, hej....
<wangerin> Ja vi se momsemor
<Zilvador> Der kommer vist kun en dagsorden, hvis Søren laver den :/
<wangerin> Men vi forstææter med mindst samme aktivitetsniveau som tidligere.
<Zilvador> Spændende projekt
<Zilvador> Det vil de besøgende sikkert også værdsætte
<Zilvador> Det kunne tyde på, at Als-regionen er supergodt forsynet med Linux-distributioner :)
<wangerin> Og vi har allerede overvejet udvidelsesmuligheder, da vi "kun" har plads til 30-32 deltagere til vore installfester ;-) Vi har 34 net-stik i lokalet, og siddeplads til ca det samme.
<Blueeyez> hvad med wifi wangerin? :)
<wangerin> Der er selvfølgelig også wifi i huset. Både på husets net og på vores interne LAN. Men til install der det kun med kabelnet. Sidder vi med 10-15 maskiner som installerer via cd elelr usb er updateringerne stadigvæk så belastende at wifi ikke kan følge med.
<wangerin> Derfor er der i min optik ingen vej uden om kabler. Derfor har vi også inversteret i vores egen 48 port switch så vi har mulighed for stik nok.
<Blueeyez> Tænkte bare om i måske selv havde sat en kraftigere op end det de selv bruger ;)
<wangerin> Hvad mener du?
<Blueeyez> At huset vel ikke har en high-end router? :)
<Blueeyez> men du skriver i har en netboot server, er en i bruger som installations kilde eller?
<wangerin> Jeg aner ikke hvad grej de har i huset. Vi har et kabeltilslutning som vores router er tilsluttet. Vi har så på vores eget LAN sat en netboot-server op, så vi kan slippe for at bøvle med cd/dvd og usb-sticks. At serveren så ikke kunne følge med den 12/1 er så en anden ting, men det skulle gerne være historie når jeg får det hele flyttet over på den nye server
<Blueeyez> Ja okay :)
<wangerin> Sådan en tingest kan iøvrigt varmt anbefales. Sev oldgamle maskiner som ikke kan usb-boot kan ofte boote via netværket, så pludselig kan ma køre en live session på en maskine med 512 Mb og til dels endda 256Mb - dem har vi en hel del af tl installfesterne
<wangerin> Men vi reklarere også helt bevidst med at "vi kan vække din gamle xp-maskine til live igen". Den får vi rigtigt mange beøgende på.
<Blueeyez> Lyder os spændende, men kan du sende mere info om det? Har en Asustor nas server og kunne være fedt hvis den ka bruges som netboot server
<wangerin> Og en hel del som efter en måned eller to kommer med den nye maskine for også at få lagt Lubuntu på den nye dyre maskine. Der er flere som ikke tror på at den gamle xp-box kan bruges mere, men når de så finder ud af at den kan køre hurtigere end den nye windows-box bliver de pludseligt lydhøre. 
<Blueeyez> hehe ja, det kan jeg forestille mig :) Lyder ihvertfald rigtig fedt det i har gang i!
<wangerin> Jeg er var at lave en .deb-pakke som klarer installationen og opsætningen, så hvis den kører en debian-variant er det piece of cake at sætte op.
<Blueeyez> installation af netboot server eller?
<wangerin> Ja
<sbc> godaften
<Blueeyez> okay, tja måske, men kontakter lige Asustor supporten og hører dem ad :)
<wangerin> Og da vores server har flere Tb plads i overskud, vil jeg ha lavet en sem-iautomatisk backupmulighed fra en live-cd, så vi har mulighed for at lave en backup at vore gæstes maskiner. Problemet er bare at vi skal ha det sat på så alle data på serveren er krypterede, og det kun er brugeren som kan låse op for de data
<wangerin> Davs sbc.
<Blueeyez> hej sbc :)
<sbc> Hejsa. Undskyld forsinkelsen.
 * sbc lytter bare med :)
<wangerin> Der sker ikke det store. Teoretisk burde vi være rykkt til #ubuntu-dk-snak ;-)
<sbc> wangerin, ok :)
<sbc> Er der blevet snakket om 16.04 udgivelse i Aarhus?
<Blueeyez> ikke umiddelbart
<wangerin> Nope. Det blev helt generelt ikke til det store i dag
<sbc> buisness as usual :)
<sbc> SÃ¥ vil jeg smutte igen - vi snakkes ved. Fortsat go' aften!
<wangerin> Nå jeg er også nød til at smutte. Vi snakkes ved.
<Blueeyez> Smutter os :)
<Zilvador> Vi snakkes. God aften!
